# What's the tshhh percussion in Conan the Barbarian - Anvil of Crom



## x-dfo (Apr 25, 2020)

It sounds like snares layered with something metallic? Is it just cymbals? or like something more barbaric?

Cheers!


----------



## Consona (Apr 26, 2020)

Checked some live renditions on youtube and seems like some orchestras use cymbals + tambourine, but on some recordings, it's definitely something different. Like here:




Dunno, we need some orchestra percussionist or metallurgist to identify those instruments.


----------



## South Thames (Apr 26, 2020)

The clue is in the title - it's an anvil, which is basically just a struck piece of metal. Doubled with short piatti crashes, snare and tambourine perhaps. The prominence seems to depend very much on the recording - in the linked recording above the anvil is rather too loud, on the original it's barely audible.


----------



## x-dfo (Apr 26, 2020)

South Thames said:


> The clue is in the title - it's an anvil, which is basically just a struck piece of metal. Doubled with short piatti crashes, snare and tambourine perhaps. The prominence seems to depend very much on the recording - in the linked recording above the anvil is rather too loud, on the original it's barely audible.



Cool! I'll check those out!
Yes I suspected an anvil was in there but listening to the original made it unclear and I wasn't sure if live performances were all that accurate.


----------

